# Easton ec70sl and ea90s...



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

hmm, wonder if you guys could answer some questions i have about easton wheels?

where are their rims and hubs made?? specifically the ea90 aeros and TT...? are they unique to easton? Does anyone know about the rims used on the ec70 sl (alu/carb 38mm)??

the new r4 hub... seems to be straight pull, is this correct? so if a sapim 'custom' 2.0-1.7-2.0 breaks, i could replace these with straight pull cx-rays?

i am most interested in the ec70, seems pretty aero and from the (2) reviews seems stiff... but then i'm thinking, why bother when you can get a lighter ea TT that is only 6mm less deep, and around $300 cheaper... thoughts??
One draw back is that the TT seems to be only 16/20.... not sure if this is enough for an 80kg (175lbs) rider.... the ec70 sl comes at a 18/24 which i'd much perfer.... comments? oddly enough, apart from the 90TTs, the other contender is new zondas, but the prop spokes are putting me off... if the eastons can be replaced w/ any conventional straight pull, thats a plus ! Zondas have been a benchmark for a long time for me, especially quality for the $$, but i can get the EC's for just a couple of hundred more, so it may be worthwhile since on the face of it, they would seem much more aero, and with easy to find (and cheap) replacements for the spokes which is making me seriously consider defecting from campy wheels...

ea90 TTs and Aeros seem to be the same price as zondas as well, which makes it hard, but if its down to the 28/32 aero w/ a 18/20 spoke count, i'd just take the Zondas since the front (most important is a mere 4mm deeper than the Zs).... u can see the dilemma... If in practical terms the ec70sl (38mm alu/carb) are just barely better or less than the TTs with a 32mm profile front and rear, then it'd be tough to pass up the $300 savings...

reviews on the TTs are non-existent... one reviewer of the ec70 spoke of the ride quality and stiffness of the ec70s since they are structural carbon, is there much merit to this statement?

lemme know ur thoughts..

Cheers!


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

we got a set of ec90 aero's at the shop, they are very nice. yes the spokes are straight pull and the hub and rim is made by easton. the rim is using there carbon and they make them all inhouse. they are a very strong rim and they are only about $1500 which is a killer price


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks for the reply mate... yeah, spotted the EC90s, look pretty good for the money..


----------

